# Dreams and the Spirit World



## SoCalSmurf (Apr 26, 2017)

We can witness the spirit world in our dreams. Often times we are out of our bodies and in the spirit world while dreaming. We can witness the dead and some of the powers of that world. Sometimes, a person can witness the spirits of deceased friends and family members. And the spirits of living people as well.

An angel of the Lord came to Joseph in a dream to tell him that the child was of the Holy Spirit and not to be afraid to take Mary as his wife.

Mathew 1:20. But while he thought about these things, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take to you Mary your wife, for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit.

Nightmares have demonic influence. The devil tempts the recovering alcoholic by putting a can of beer in his or her hand in a dream. What we are dealing with is a complex hidden battle between us and demonic forces on a subconscious and unconscious level in our dreams. They prey on our weaknesses.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't believe in spirits.
IMO, spirits have been around since our species developed an imagination. SOMETHING had to explain the unexplainable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2017)

Nothing normal or paranormal explains TN, so we have a supra paranormal TN.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 26, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nothing normal or paranormal explains TN, so we have a supra paranormal TN.


I wish I had your cleverness, fakey.


----------



## SoCalSmurf (Apr 26, 2017)

"Saint Augustine of Hippo (d. 430 C.E.) left several writings clearly expressing his opinion that dreams can come from several sources: from the divine, from below, or simply from everyday life."

*"St. Augustine also discusses lucid dreaming in one of his letters – as evidence of life after death."*


----------



## SoCalSmurf (May 2, 2017)

Here are some more dreams mentioned in the Bible:

Genesis 46:2. God spoke to Israel in visions of the night and said, "Jacob, Jacob." And he said, "Here I am." 

Daniel 2:19. Then the mystery was revealed to Daniel in a night vision. Then Daniel blessed the God of heaven; 

Matthew 2:12. And having been warned by God in a dream not to return to Herod, the magi left for their own country by another way.


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 15, 2017)

I've had very detailed full of color dreams since I was very young. I've had dreams that have come true as well. My son at age 2-4 had Night Terrors. I believe in many things. 9x out of 10x I can tell you what your dreams are trying to tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSmurf (Jun 15, 2017)

galaxygreen2025 said:


> I've had very detailed full of color dreams since I was very young. I've had dreams that have come true as well. My son at age 2-4 had Night Terrors. I believe in many things. 9x out of 10x I can tell you what your dreams are trying to tell you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The interpretation of dreams is not one of my strongest points. It sounds as though you have a gift. Angels from both kingdoms can show you the future. They do this through the Holy Spirit. And Night Terrors would be influenced by demons. We all struggle with demonic influences in our dreams. This is not uncommon.


----------



## galaxygreen2025 (Jun 16, 2017)

Do explain more about how you think the Angels show me things. I'm interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSmurf (Jun 17, 2017)

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Do explain more about how you think the Angels show me things. I'm interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is through the Spirit of truth (Holy Spirit) that God, Jesus and the angels can see into future. He is in the future.

John 16:13. However, when He, the Spirit of truth,  has come, He will guide you into all truth; for He will not speak on His own authority, but whatever He hears He will speak, and He will tell you things to come. He will glorify Me, for He will take of Mine and declare it to you. All things that the Father has are Mine. Therefore I said that He will take of Mine and declare it to you.


----------

